
Abstracting Away Correctness - todsacerdoti
https://fasterthanli.me/articles/abstracting-away-correctness
======
wetmore
I think it may be worth breaking this article into multiple articles. To be
honest, I saw "85 minute read" at the top and backed out, because I don't have
85 minutes available at this moment. If I didn't know it was that long I might
have started to read, realized it was long, but already have gotten
interested.

